# Strange Question...



## Psion (Oct 27, 2003)

What's the filename for the Arcane Strife zip file? I know I have it, but it's not in my ENpub folder, so now I have to sift through several CDs hoping I saved it in an old backup. It'd be a lot easier if I knew the filename.


----------



## BryonD (Oct 27, 2003)

enp-3002.zip


----------



## Psion (Oct 27, 2003)

Rats! That's what I guessed, and it's not there.

Must have deleted it in one of my shuffles.


----------



## HellHound (Oct 28, 2003)

Psion said:
			
		

> Rats! That's what I guessed, and it's not there.
> 
> Must have deleted it in one of my shuffles.




Which email address should I send the replacement copy to?


----------



## Psion (Oct 28, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Which email address should I send the replacement copy to?




Please send the link (I am assuming that's still how you do things) to: (email removed to discourage spambots)

Edit: Thanks, Hound.

Now, how to torture my players...


----------

